# Can You Spell Me Now?



## Doc Holliday (Mar 18, 2003)

Don't know if this has been posted before, however......

Just found this little piece of software that is pretty slick! Very handy to have for the heavy hitters in forums that have a tendency to misspell some words and browse with IE.

Check it out!

http://www.iespell.com/

Doc


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> the heavy hitters in forums that have a tendency to misspell some words and


Oh no! You must have the wrong forum in mind! No one here ever misspells anything here! 

Hehe


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Dang.....and I thought correct spellin' was optional around here   

Great program Doc !! I use it all the time


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Akshuallie, I doan needz ta bee wurried abowt dat spelun stuvv, butt evuh naawww an den I needz me one of dem garmmuh chak thangz n akkowntta I ain'e zo ggode wit duh lagwidge and ritin wirdz an awl. Butt I knoed my cumpewtuh progrmz pritty desunt like...juzt axe mee abowt dem!


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I just saw this thread about I thought.. "ooh i'll go post a typo in there". But it looks like the jokes already been done.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

MY Computer never makes typo's .... It just likes to include speling varyations to make reading text moore interesting!


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

1Ph j00 le4rn leet [email protected], j00 WON+ h4V3 To w0rry ab0UT +ypO'5 !


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

ROFLMAO!  Pleze kep em cuming!


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

spelling is not a problem, its trying to remove the tippex from the monitor that takes all my time up


----------



## Mermaid (Oct 29, 2001)

We all learn from our missteaks,, mistacs, mistakes!!


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

I've always thot that to be troo, Mermaid


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

For a taste of what I have lernt try here

For a more politicall correct or Touristy slant 
click here

Either way, they'll both make you appreciate your English 101.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

0k, th1Z sit3 mak3Z poor sPelling 3As1eR than ev3r bEfore, impresz U fr1eNdZ With Ur d1m-w1t ?

http://www.ibiblio.org/dbarberi/lame/

I couldn't get the other linx too worek


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

here's 
another


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I tried Rhettman's and used a famous quote, see if you can name the original speaker! 



> doN'T mIsUNderest1mat3 me


 Talamasca your's was interesting too!


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

Not sure who the original was, but I know Dubya said recently.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You win! 

PM Mulder for your prize! 

Hehe!


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

I did!

He said I can post here for the rest of my life, for _free_!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Generous, isn't he!


----------



## Raindancer (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey, I don't make spelling mistakes, I have a dyslexic keyboard!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i had a teacher that said"if you don't know how to spell a word look it up in the dictionary"
course my reply was"how do i find it in the dictionary if i carn't spell it"


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hey, you mirrored my expierience here, down under!


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

'magine that !

Lil' ol' me !

lol!


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

I never mispell anything. I dont need it. Oh, wait, I mispell all the tim. Thank you.


----------



## GhettoBuddhist (Apr 28, 2003)

wow this is great i suck at spelling and i always get inbarriced because my friends make fun of me so thanks for the link


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

My old dept. head used to make fun of me 'cuz he could spell better than me and he never graduated college.
One day he was saying he was going to put up a "petition" for our secretary and I said "I don't care what it is I'll sign it!".

He then said "I'm going to put up a wall"


----------

